# Zeistrahl erstellen mit Powerpoint



## Molox (14. September 2006)

Hallo


also ich würde gernen einen zeitstrahl mit powerpoint erstellen. 
Auf diesem Strahl muss ich 11 chronologisch geordnete Überschriften unterbringen.
Ich hätte es gerne so das wenn ich auf die Maus drückt bei der Präsentation das die erste Überschrift groß wird und dann wieder drauf drücken und die Erste wird dann klein und die Zweite wird groß usw.


nur das problem ist das ich keine ahnung habe wie ich das machen soll...
hab auch schon bei google gesucht und so sachen

also wäre doch nett wenn mir vielleicht jemand sagen könnte wie ich das am einfachsten mache


k.


----------



## dubbel (14. September 2006)

kann ich mir grad nicht vorstellen. 
geht's im prinzip darum, einen text groß- und wieder klein erscheinen zu lassen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Molox (14. September 2006)

Nein ich will schon einen Zeitstrahl
das habe ich gerade bei google gefunden
also so in der Art sollte es aussehen und die Überschriften auf dem Bild die Namen sollen halt größer werden
kannst du es dir jetzt vorstellen?


----------



## >>Bullet<< (14. September 2006)

Im Prinzip so oder?
http://www.planet-spezial.de/bullet/misc/Namenlos.jpg

Damit auch Dubbel das versteht


----------



## elmono (14. September 2006)

Ist sicher nicht so schwer das mit Linien, Gruppierungen und vor allem den Animationen zu bauen. Nur ein bißchen PPT Grundkenntnisse wären durchaus von Vorteil.

PS: Powerpoint ist ein Krampf!


----------



## elmono (14. September 2006)

Hab mal gebastelt, kannst du ja so adaptieren wenn es dir gefällt: http://elmono.macbay.de/upload/zeitachse.ppt


----------



## polo (14. September 2006)

- gib' den kram ein, alles schön machen
- sachen gruppieren, die gleichzeitig fett werden sollen
- rechtsklick => benutzerdefinierte animation => effekte hinzufügen => hervorheben => fett
- kann sein, daß du dann aber doppelklick brauchst: 1x wieder dünn, dann anderes fett (oder ansdersrum, nach lust und laune)
- es gibt aber auch so ne timerfunktion, habe ich nie benutzt
- viel trommelwirbel-, bomben- und applausgeräusche einbauen


----------



## dubbel (14. September 2006)

in Powerpoint 2003: 

grafik/bildchen markieren, 

dann benutzerdefinierte animationen -> effekt -> hervorgehoben -> vergößern/verkleinern 

und dann bei Effektoptionen "Nach der Wiedergabe zurückspulen"

---

timerfunktion is schlecht, wenn man zu viel quatscht.


----------



## dubbel (14. September 2006)

hab das ding von molox mal als ppt bearbeitet. 
wo kann ich ne beispieldatei uppen?


----------



## polo (14. September 2006)

viel quatschen ist schlecht.


----------



## dubbel (15. September 2006)

dann halt nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

